
Show HN: Limbo - An anonymous job platform - hodgesmr
https://www.limbo.io/
======
KajMagnus
Seems like sth I'd like to try, if some day I was responsible for hiring
people. But, from my perspective, one piece of info is missing: are the people
OK with working as contractors/freelancers, rather than being permanent
employees?

(B.t.w. what if companies could post questions to the maybe-applicants? and
other companies could see the answers too. The questions and answers would
appear at the bottom of the profile page.)

~~~
umbrae
Hey! We have a field that allows you to specify whether you're primarily
interested in contract, freelance, or full-time roles.

Example: [https://i.imgur.com/IHKy3I5.png](https://i.imgur.com/IHKy3I5.png)

RE: Questions to candidates: We've considered precisely that, with a very
similar implementation. We may build it soon!

------
_jdams
This looks like an awesome concept. I'm going to fill a profile in the next
few days, as I was just updating my resume. Hopefully I can have success as
one of the site's early members.

------
umbrae
Hey folks - I'm one of the cofounders of Limbo. Thanks for linking. Let me
know if you have any questions, I'd love to hear them.

~~~
bhch
I'm just wondering if you got this domain from a squatter or you were lucky
enough to find it untaken?

------
fiatjaf
It's much better to hire when you know what are the goals and aspirations of
the people you're hiring.

------
fiatjaf
Very good idea. Very good.

------
raghava
Very nice!

